# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  - Πωλείται  vintage  ηχοσύστημα  και  δώρο ένα  πομπινόφωνο.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

- Πωλείται  το  εικονιζόμενο  ηχοσύστημα  δεν  το  έχω  δοκιμάσει  αν  δουλεύει  εξωτερική  κατάσταση  με  εξαίρεση  το  πικ- απ  σχετικά  καλή, το  ίδιο  ισχύει  και  για  το  πομπινόφωνο  συμβολική  τιμή 25 ευρώ  παραλαβη  απο  Καλλιθέα  κατόπιν  συνεννόησης.

----------

